
Charting Public Transit’s Decline - jayess
https://www.cato.org/publications/policy-analysis/charting-public-transits-decline
======
mr_overalls
> The supposed social, environmental, and economic development benefits of
> transit are negligible to nonexistent. Federal, state, and local governments
> should withdraw subsidies to transit and allow private operators to take
> over where the demand still justifies mass transit operations.

Cato being Cato, I see. All of their "research" papers could basically be
replaced with the phrase "Government: bad", repeated the desired number of
times.

